# [Win98] Seltsams Piepen beim hochfahren



## Nightcrawler (28. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

ich habe seid heute ein Problem mit dem Rechner meiner Eltern.

Der Rechner fährt ganz normal hoch.
Piep einmal ( alles ok)
Dann fährt er weiter und beginnt plötzt wie wild zu piepen.
Fährt aber weiter hoch bis er zum Anmeldeschirm unter Win98 kommt.
Drücke dann ENTER oder klicke auf OK Button.
Piepen hört auf. 

So das war die Fehlerbeschreibung meiner Eltern.

Sie haben auch gesagt da Sie einen Virus per E -Mail erhalten haben. 
Habe dann durch Protokollüberprüfung herausgefunden das es der Sober-Wurm war. Habe dann kompletten Virenscan gemacht mit NAV. Hat auch keine weitern infizierten Datein gefunden ( Glück gehabt)

Kann dieser Wurm das Piepen verursachen.
Oder ist es ein anderer Fehler mit dem Piepen ?

Dank im Voraus. 

Nightcrawler


----------

